# Help - distressed newborn



## My Son is My World (Sep 10, 2011)

Hello
My baby boy is 12 days old. He is formula fed and until yesterday his poos were as expected however from last night they changed texture from a pasty yellow to a much more watery yellow - he's done 4 of these so far today. When he poos you can hear and feel it explode if you're holding him and he also seems constantly distressed hysterically crying and will not settle no matter what we do to comfort him. He has a dummy and he sucks on it frantically for a minute which sooths him but then he gets frantic again and it falls out of his mouth. I'm really worried about him but am unable to get in contact with my midwife. Can you help shed any light? X


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi emlore 

you changed anything over last few days? 

It could be wind. Could try infacol dentinox or coleaf for this however these will take time to work. 

You sound very worried it may be worth calling your out of hours gp or take little one to a walk in centre to be checked over. 

The poo isn't a worry on its own but think you need him checked over 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## My Son is My World (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks kaz. I've been reading up on colic and am convinced that's what he has poor thing. He often has a bubbly belly and the crying is more hysterical in the evenings - it might also explain the force that his poos come out at dur to the build up of wind. I'm going to start him on infacol and speak to my health visitor when she comes in the morning.
Do you think colic could be an explanation for his distress?  xx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

At 12 days technically he's too young for colic and is likely to be "just" wind. 

Try the infacol make sure you give every feed. Also Google the colic hold and give that a try. Involves holding your baby on their front over your arm. 

I found this really helped. 

Let me know how you get on. 

Kaz xxxx


----------

